# just put new grips on Beretta 92



## namscout (Aug 9, 2015)

Now I have to zero my new Crimson Trace gripsI put on the Beretta 92. Lucked up at B'ham gun show bought box full of mil-spec Crimson Trace grips never issued unopened:anim_lol:willing to share on nice find $100ea first come first serve, I will keep a spare though. Anything to look out for on zeroing...those sure are small holes for elev&wind.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

You will have to pick your distance you want it zeroed at. Understand that it will be only dead on at a particular distance. Then it will be off a bit - but not by much.

Just pick your distance and zero the laser to match your sights. Then, go try it at the range for fine tuning.


----------



## Orange (Jun 4, 2015)

Pics?


----------

